# EM Davis Vantage Vue em Espinho



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 22:53)

Aqui vão as fotografias da minha nova Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue comprada a 12 de Março de 2012.

A Estação Meteorológica encontra-se online no site Wunderground:
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.6.WLPOV

A Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue situa-se no 1º andar num prédio de dois andares, a *3,23 metros *de altura em relação ao terraço e a *6,23 metros *do Solo.

*Norte*











*Noroeste*





*Nordeste/Este*





*Oeste*





*Sul*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> A minha EM , o cata-vento está com erro de 180º que vai ser corrigido com as várias experiências que vou fazer, não é nada grave. Exemplo: No wunderground indica vento do *NORTE* e na verdade está vento do *SUL*.



Isso pode ter diversas causas, mas verifica antes de mais se apontaste o cata vento pra norte quando colocaste a estação no ferro.

Boas fotos, entendo que não consigas melhor que isso, boa instalação  agora é ir fazendo ajustes.


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2012 às 23:03)

O tubo que usaste devia ser mais resistente...no litoral volta e meia há alguns temporais, e é importante que a estação não baloiçe pois isso vai prejudicar as medições do vento.

Quanto ás medições do vento em si....vais ter sempre alguns problemas, a menos que subas muito a estação, ou deitam abaixo os prédios todos
Mas é normal...em ambientes de cidade o vento é sempre dificil de medir pois os prédios criam turbulencia.

De resto...parece-me que terás bons dados de temperatura/humidade, pois o local é bem arejado, e se conseguires fixar o pluviometro num ponto estavel, horizontal e distante dos prédios, tambem deverás conseguir medir bem a precipitação.
Mas o pluviometro deve estar pelo menos a 1m da superficie, para evitar contaminação com os salpicos.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 23:08)

stormy disse:


> O tubo que usaste devia ser mais resistente...no litoral volta e meia há alguns temporais, e é importante que a estação não baloiçe pois isso vai prejudicar as medições do vento.
> 
> Quanto ás medições do vento em si....vais ter sempre alguns problemas, a menos que subas muito a estação, ou deitam abaixo os prédios todos
> Mas é normal...em ambientes de cidade o vento é sempre dificil de medir pois os prédios criam turbulencia.
> ...



Eu vou subir a estação e alguns dos predios vão ser demolidos no mes de agosto. E o Cata-vento arranjo aos poucos.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2012 às 23:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu vou subir a estação e alguns dos predios vão ser demolidos no mes de agosto. E o Cata-vento arranjo aos poucos.



Não é aconselhável subires muito mais, pois com vento forte poderá haver oscilação da estação que acabara por provocar falsa precipitação.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 23:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso pode ter diversas causas, mas verifica antes de mais se apontaste o cata vento pra norte quando colocaste a estação no ferro.
> 
> Boas fotos, entendo que não consigas melhor que isso, boa instalação  agora é ir fazendo ajustes.



Eu consigo melhorar, é preciso é comprar um tubo em aço maior, como também cordas de aço para amarrar o mastro para que não baloice nem vibre com as rajadas de vento fortes. O Cata-vento futuramente vou o desmontar para que fique sem o erro de 180º e para que faça leituras correctas da direcção do vento, não ao contrário.É para relembrar que a umas semanas vai ser demolido definitivamente a Vivenda enorme situada a NW, que possivelmente poderei obter ainda melhores resultados como já os tenho da velocidade do vento.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

A minha EM está numa zona bem ventosa (a +-8metros do chão), com RS reforçado, com painel solar e com um Webcam, tudo no mesmo mastro, o que faz um conjunto muito pesado, no entanto nem oscila e é um tubo galvanizado de 3/4.....
Assim à primeira vista não sei a resistencia do teu tubo, o que noto é as abraçadeiras deste à parede sejam muito fracas
Aí nesse palco de operações e dada a vizinhança merecia um mastro mais resistente e claro bem mais alto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2012 às 11:47)

Boas,

Para já parabens pela aquisição e montagem já que nas selvas de betão é sempre dificil montar um bichinho desses!!

Já agora onde adquiriste a estação? Penso que é uma boa alternativa á Davis Vantage Pro 2 ...


----------



## Norther (25 Jul 2012 às 12:50)

é uma boa máquina, olha se vão demolir a casa o melhor é não fixares já a estação pois certeza que vão fazer muita poeirada e vais de ter de limpar o aparelho mais cedo do que o previsto, para o ano talvez a possa comprar gosto muito dela, bons registos


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

]ToRnAdO[;334643 disse:
			
		

> Já agora onde adquiriste a estação? Penso que é uma boa alternativa á Davis Vantage Pro 2 ...



Eu mandei vir a estação meteorológica pela internet. A empresa chama-se Nautic21 situada em Espanha mais precisamente em Esplugues de Llobregat (Barcelona).

Vou-te dar o site para veres todo o tipo de estação Davis que existem para venda e já agora se quiseres ter o catálogo deles com preço, muito bem especificado envia-lhes um mail, a resposta é rapida e vale sempre a pena.
O site é http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_231&osCsid=jplc12i450mkk6uvhvup9b3ce1

Aproveita agora que estão a fazer promoções, se fosse agora adquiria uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 com cabo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu mandei vir a estação meteorológica pela internet. A empresa chama-se Nautic21 situada em Espanha mais precisamente em Esplugues de Llobregat (Barcelona).
> 
> Vou-te dar o site para veres todo o tipo de estação Davis que existem para venda e já agora se quiseres ter o catálogo deles com preço, muito bem especificado envia-lhes um mail, a resposta é rapida e vale sempre a pena.
> O site é http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_231&osCsid=jplc12i450mkk6uvhvup9b3ce1
> ...



Obrigadao!!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 22:04)

Boa Noite!!!

Na passada Segunda-Feira decidi fazer a manutenção à minha Davis, porque bem precisava:

1º - Limpei-a por completo( pluviómetro, anemómetro, cata-vento, painel solar e a parte superficial da estação meteorológica);
2º -  Apertei o mastro por completo porque dantes baloiçava um bocadinho com rajadas fortes e agora já não baloiça nem vibra com o vento moderado e forte pois é fundamental para medições precisas da velocidade do vento e sendo assim evitar falsos valores de precipitação;
3º - Por último arranjei o cata-vento, pois estava com erro de 180º e já muitos membros aqui no fórum diziam que era necessário arranjar, pois era desnecessário estar com este erro e finalmente o consegui. O Cata-vento está bem calibrado e apontado para Norte.

Quero agradecer aos membros deste fórum *Mário Barros*, *stormy* e *EstaçãoSP* pela ajuda que me deram e pela força de vontade em fazer esta última manutenção á minha Davis pois era necessária e urgente.
Foi uma forma de obter dados mais precisos, como calibrar o cata-vento pois estava ao contrário e evitar com o mastro baloice e vibre com rajadas moderadas e fortes, contribuindo para leituras mais precisas como já foi referido anteriormente.
Muito obrigado, se não fossem vocês a ajudarem-me e a dizerem-me os aspectos que podiam ser melhorados na minha estação meteorológica, nunca mais tinha resultados precisos e fiáveis como tenho agora.
Mais uma vez muito obrigado e continuem a ajudar-me pois só tenho 16 anos e preciso muito de aprender com vocês e claro a melhorar a minha estação meteorológica e também se surgir algum problema que não consiga resolver sem a vossa ajuda.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Boa Noite a todos!!!

As imagens que tinha anteriormente colocado, atualizei-as porque recentemente a vivenda foi demolida.
Elas estão colocadas no 1º comentário e amanhã colocarei os pontos cardeais que faltam.

Espero que gostem!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde a todos!!!

Depois da vivenda demolida em frente á minha estação meteorológica construíram um prédio de 4 andares que me tapou o vento de Noroeste e ligeiramente o vento do Norte.
Agora não sei o que fazer, pedir ao dono do prédio  para colocar a estação meteorológica no pátio existente no telhado ou aumentar o mastro, eis a questão.

Ficam aqui umas fotografias da vivenda que construíram em frente à minha estação meteorológica que me tapou o vento de noroeste.

*Noroeste*






*Norte*






*Vista por baixo*


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

Agora estamos no facebook

https://www.facebook.com/meteoportugalnorte?ref=hl

É apenas mais uma página para o facebook e têm como objetivo a população compreender melhor as imagens radar porque nem sempre ver o boletim meteorológico é essencial, diz que chove e depois não chove, portanto com esta página no facebook vou fazer muitas análises do tempo atual em situação de tempo severo e não severo em Portugal Continental e nos Arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.

Espero que gostem


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:24)

Boa Noite a todos

Comprei uma pilha nova duracell para a estação meteorológica e para a consola e mesmo assim aparece uma mensagem na consola a dizer que a bateria está baixa na estação 1. 

Alguém que perceba de eletrónica pode-me ajudar?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

Penso que são 24 a 48 horas até o aviso desaparecer sozinho, pelo que já ouvi das Davis ele continua mesmo depois de substituir as baterias, até esse tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que são 24 a 48 horas até o aviso desaparecer sozinho, pelo que já ouvi das Davis ele continua mesmo depois de substituir as baterias, até esse tempo.



A minha estação só funciona a pilhas duracell outro tipo de marcas não funciona.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:49)

pode ser pela amperagem, a duracell são as melhores


----------



## CptRena (29 Jun 2015 às 23:09)

Foi criado mesmo hoje este tópico que, com a ajuda do Google Translate, deve-se conseguir perceber minimamente o assunto

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...ather-station-iss-super-ultra-capacitor.8305/

A EM não é do mesmo modelo, mas se calhar o princípio é o mesmo, ou parecido.

Edit

Já estive a pesquisar e a Vue não tem a ver com a VP2 na parte de circuito. De qualquer forma deixo a referência ao tópico que achei interessante


----------



## JTavares (29 Jun 2015 às 23:10)

É pela voltagem. Deixaste uns segundos sem pilha quando mudaste? Experimentar tirar a pilha e ficar uns segundos sem ela para descarregar a energia residual.


----------

